

Ask HN: Google App Engine (GAE) Authentication - wolf3d

Does it make sense to use GAE for a new web application given that it only accepts users via a Google Account (for login/session purposes)?<p>I have an idea for an application that would really benefit from running on GAE, except that I'm not so sure about having a Google Account as a requirement to use the app.
======
tlrobinson
I don't think there's anything stopping you from using another authentication
system... all you really need is the ability to set/read cookies and a place
to store credentials and session info, right?

------
johnnybgoode
Although the docs give that impression, I don't think you actually have to use
their account system. I'm pretty sure you can just roll your own.

------
babyshake
You can definitely use your own. Try Janrain's offering, or just use django
auth.

